# Cargo Ship Stuck at Karachi



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cargo ship just got stuck at Seaview Beach, Karachi.

Apparently the Hong Kong crew were taking a whiz all at the same time or something... the anchors broke (thank you Monsoon...).. and it drifted until it got stuck... only then did someone call it in.

Their guys called our guys who called the coast guard who told them "what do you expect us to do?"... should've sent tugs the moment the chains snapped. 

Now this will either turn into a theme park for the entertainment of the great unwashed... or someone will find a way to pull it out to sea. Who knows.

Wonder what goodies are in those containers?

Video made like 5 minutes ago:


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Sean Khan said:


> Cargo ship just got stuck at Seaview Beach, Karachi.
> 
> 
> Wonder what goodies are in those containers?
> ...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I know what's on there, a bunch of junk!


What... you've never gone to a junkyard just for fun???

*One man's junk is another man's treasure*.... wait... something went wrong in translation....


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Ooohhh, I hope nobody here has latex or other assorted slingshot goods ordered from Asia on that boat.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Naw... boat was going to Turkey. Took off from Shanghai.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Boat was only built in 2010.. not very old. But looks all rusted. What kind of crappy shipping company is this? It was anchored off shore for a "crew change". As far as I know, "crew change" doesn't mean "abandon"... seems they were in a hurry to get off the boat and enjoy Karachi. Didn't even wait for the replacement crew. 

All the crew left except for two cooks. 

How are two cooks supposed to sail a container ship??? As it is experienced sailors have trouble around here during monsoon season. 

Owned by someone in Hong Kong, flying the Panamanian flag....

I hope they don't take it back. We'll turn it into a floating restaurant. We'll employ those two cooks. I hope they are good cooks.


































This is the area under normal circumstances, where the ship is stuck (fifth time this happened BTW). I used to live on this street right next to the beach.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! be fun to explore,and yes,one mans junk [or trash] can be another mans treasure


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Wow! be fun to explore,


Sure. But right now there are two ... very stressed... Chinese cooks aboard with sharp knives who do not speak a word of English or Urdu. I wouldn't want to be near such people.

Crew went AWOL but cookies are refusing to budge. Weird.

In fact, it's the cookies who are responsible for this disaster..... the crew left them in charge... told them the ship was anchored (it was) *so all you have to do is drop the ladder for the next crew.*

Okay?

OK! Yay! Even a monkey can do this job....

Next crew did show up, I am now told... couldn't board the ship because the monsoon sea conditions were too rough and because cookie couldn't find the rope ladder. So they went back to try again later.

Then later the steel chains snapped. Why did they snap? Because Cookie didn't know how to give the chains some slack. All they had to do was press one button... but which button? (the red one OBVIOUSLY).. there were soooo many buttons.... so little time... and all the buttons so pretty....

So anyway... no slack... the chains snapped and the ship was adrift. Cookies did know how to work the phone at least so they called Pakistan Navy who refused to do anything. It's not their job, they said.

_What we can do, is blow it out of the water. Would you want us to do that?_

*Nooooooo!*

_WHY don't you start the bloody engines and go back to deeper water??? _(said the navy)

*We are cooks! We fry egg-rolls! We don't know how to start any engine!*

Okay then... next phone call went to Coast Guard...

_Is the boat being hijacked? Nope. Is it smuggling drugs? Nope. Sorry, mate... you're on your own._

Sometime later the boat had run aground. The first the rest of us learnt of it was when a bunch of lifeguards alerted the cops.



skarrd said:


> one mans junk [or trash] can be another mans treasure


Karachi has the largest junkyard in Asia. Thousands of " junkyard" shops in one place (these are not normal shops)... I often go there and try my luck... always come back with something to play with:






Iphone at the price of a cheeseburger. Laptop at the price of 2 cheeseburgers. Much of the stuff is brand new... it's actually meant for Afghanistan and other neighboring countries but they smuggle it all back here because they can get a higher profit.

And the stuff on those containers will also end up here.

Why can't you get any good stuff in Iran or Afghanistan? Because *I *get all their stuff. It becomes *MY* stuff:


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

If Cookie wasn’t part of the crew and there lives aren’t in immediate danger you can bet that they have some idea of the laws of salvage.

If there phones are still working you can pretty much guarantee they will be talking to some no win no fee lawyers somewhere in the world who will be negotiating what for Cookie is gong to be a major payday💲💲💲


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You might be right!

No wonder those buggers aren't moving!

But one fine point.... YOU (the Cookies) caused the crash in the first place because you wuz stoopid. 

Does that give you rights to the goodies?

Either way, a police vehicle is now parked on the beach... we can't get too close to the boat now. And no matter who gets what piece of this fiasco, all *The Stuff* on that ship will end up with me and people like me who like nosing around in the junkyards and salvage bazaars.

And one more problem... the crew that went AWOL might be infected with Covid. Which would explain why they were in such a hurry to vanish. Didn't want to get tested or quarantined or anal probed or whatever.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

My brother just pointed out (he took this picture)... you can see one of the cooks standing guard:


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

The ship says HENG TONG 77.

I should say HENG TONG 77 OPERATED BY DING DONG'S 









Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------

